# What happens if I do not use ABG Soil?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I was wondering what would happen if I did not use the ABG mix soil and used just ZooMed Eco Earth or Exo Terra Plantation Soil instead?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Well, your tank would probably start I melt and then just explode.

Hahah realistically you can use why ever. People use clay as substrates. The problem with coco fiber is that it can absorb too much water and will either Rot away at plants roots or just flood the tank. The ABG is nice because it has nice chunks of non absorbent stuff that allows for air flow between spots that dries out soil in between waterings which is beneficial. Take a search on soil or substrate in the forum and see what people use.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Pacblu202 said:


> Well, your tank would probably start I melt and then just explode.


I am sorry but this is the funniest thing I have read!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

As Pacblu mentioned, ABG allows for drainage. Your terrarium should be kept at a rather high humidity for the frogs and to do so, you need to be misting it on a regular basis. With the amount of misting most people have to do, and with the live plants in the tank, it is important to have a substrate that allows for drainage, but will still hold moisture. ABG mix is specifically designed for terrariums to allow ample moisture to be held, but to also allow it to not become saturated causing it to go aerobic and start to rot.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

I think it was Pumilio or Frogboy who posted that they had a 10 year old tank that still had ABG in it, and it hadn't rotted or anything yet!


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

brinkerh420 said:


> I think it was Pumilio or Frogboy who posted that they had a 10 year old tank that still had ABG in it, and it hadn't rotted or anything yet!


Yup frogboy did, Pumilo's son


----------



## efroggies (Jul 13, 2012)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but what if you already used mostly coco fiber and have the frogs in the tanks? Would it be beneficial to go back and add some ABG around the root balls of the plants a couple at time so not to overly disturb the inhabitants?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

efroggies said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread, but what if you already used mostly coco fiber and have the frogs in the tanks? Would it be beneficial to go back and add some ABG around the root balls of the plants a couple at time so not to overly disturb the inhabitants?


Personally, I would pull your frogs, put them in Deli cups with some moist sphagnum and a leaf or two. You should be able to complete this in a few hours time. Pull most of the old substrate. Don't worry about getting every last bit. If you can get 80 or 90% out, you'll be fine. Rinse the worst of the coco fiber out of the roots and replant with ABG or another extremely well draining substrate.
My favorite substrates are calcium enriched clay substrates, turface, and ABG mix.
Here is Max's thread on ABG. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63915-truth-about-abg-mix.html


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Can you try to scoop most of it out? Coco fiber clogs/waterlogs too easily, so with no water and air movement, it Will rot. I only use it for my fantasy frog because his substrate gets replaced biweekly.


----------

